# Should I Restart Animal Crossing?



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay, I want all of y'all people's opinions on this.

Should I restart my Animal Crossing Gamecube?
This is really bugging me, as my town has all these weeds, and Wisp is just waaaaayyyy too hard to find, for me.
I should also restart due to my many, many, many cheating (abusing the code system) escapades, and I also have Golden Shovels laying about, and I just want to restart.
*BUT,* I have great villagers, town map, and certain legitimate items that I just don't want to lose. This includes a great museum collection, and (after 1,000,000,000 years) a complete painting collection.

So, what should I do? I want all of your opinions on this.


----------



## SirGanatar (Feb 1, 2014)

Meh, restart.  You'll fill the museum up again.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

DID YOU ? ! omg.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 5, 2014)

Cou said:


> DID YOU ? ! omg.



Not just yet...


----------



## Farobi (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't :[
Take a last tour around it and squeeze everything about it in your mind. 
You'll feel really sad and you won't want to restart, if it gives off a positive aura.
Weeds can be removed, just like ask someone irl to remove them for you and pay stuff if you're lazy idk
I'm not sure what else to say on here. haha. but if you dont play ac gamecube often, then go for it! you're not losing much anyways.


and why dont u have a 3ds ?


----------



## matt (Feb 6, 2014)

If you do, you will waste some of your game card saves. Game cards can only hold a certain number of saves to them and if you reset, you might reach the end of the game card with only 1 hour or 2 into your new town.


----------



## Emily (Feb 6, 2014)

dont because you may never get into it after new leaf, you will regret it so much i can pretty much promise that


----------



## seanrc (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't! Just use cheats to remove weeds and dispose of the bells somehow. Maybe donate to something?


----------



## Tenyu (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd be hesitant to restart. There's too much nostalgia wrapped up in my old towns for me to consider deleting any of them.

However, if I were to buy another memory card, I'd start a new town in a heartbeat.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Don't :[
> Take a last tour around it and squeeze everything about it in your mind.
> You'll feel really sad and you won't want to restart, if it gives off a positive aura.
> Weeds can be removed, just like ask someone irl to remove them for you and pay stuff if you're lazy idk
> ...



I don't have a 3DS because my parents are too cheap to buy one I don't have the money...

@matt: Okay...?

@Emily: I don't have a 3DS, so I don't really think that there is a big threat of that, and I like GC for the personalities.

@seanrc: Again, I'd have to meet people IRL to donate anything...

@Tenyu: Well... Okay, I'm not going to restart yet, but I still want all of your opinions. I am kind of hesitant to do so, but I also want to delete it, and I still don't know what I should do...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

It depends. Do you REALLY want to restart, go through everything again and rebuild your town? If you feel you aren't fond enough of your town to keep it, restart. If you want to just clean it up, clean it up!


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 8, 2014)

Just get a new memory card!
I cant find my gamecube one  which i played when i was 5/6/7 which is really upsetting as theres so much memories attached to it
Doubt ill ever get back into the game either


----------



## Emily (Feb 8, 2014)

Memory cards cost a fiver for a decent one on eBay, I've had many towns on the gamecube animal crossing because of that


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 9, 2014)

Emily said:


> Memory cards cost a fiver for a decent one on eBay, I've had many towns on the gamecube animal crossing because of that



I don't like Ebay...
Bad experiences with jipping, same with Amazon...

@Gizmodo: Good for you!

@Kippla: Well, the Map is getting tiring, but the villagers are great, and...

Meh, I won't restart.

Thank you all for all of your wonderful input! Hopefully this is the right decision...


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 13, 2015)

Tranfer all the stuff you can to a friend's town. Then reset.


----------

